
Show HN: I made a real-time Covid-19 tracker by country - marian2js
https://finsharing.com/coronavirus
======
bentona
Cool! I like the doubling-time datapoint, haven't seen that before. Btw, I
think your column sort only sorts a subset of the data.

~~~
marian2js
Thank you very much for the feedback, I just fixed the issue.

